# 3650 ( 38517 ) DEAD



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

Is there a way to test the ignition coil before I buy a new one ? Plug is good, tested on another machine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Stanyon said:


> Is there a way to test the ignition coil before I buy a new one ? Plug is good, tested on another machine.


With a spark tester, or the good spark plug from the other machine.
Cheap one: In-Line Spark Checker
Better one: https://www.amazon.com/Deal】OriGlam...agnostic/dp/B06X9RC3PF/ref=asc_df_B06X9RC3PF/


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

With the plug removed from the engine, plug it into the ignition wire. Hold plug next to the engine with a finger in between plug and engine, touching both, and pull starter. You will feel the spark if it has any. It's not gonna hurt you.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Remove the small kill wire from the coil before testing. Coil is good if you have spark.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Coil may be "good", but be only generating a weak spark. I also agree with an earlier suggestion of low compression.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Stanyon said:


> Is there a way to test the ignition coil before I buy a new one ? Plug is good, tested on another machine.


Don't want to seem like a smart a## but are you sure the ignition switch is on? I have worked on a number of 3650's and most no starts were carb related.


----------

